# Top 5 non-classical albums of 2021



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Sturgill Simpson* - _The Ballad of Dood & Juanita_
*Rhiannon Giddens with Francesco Turrisi* - _They're Calling Me Home_
*Sarah Jarosz* - _Blue Heron Suite_
*James McMurtry *- _The Horses and the Hounds_
*Emily Scott Robinson* - _American Siren_

Some honorable mentions from some classic acts:

Neil Young - the Barn
Steve Earle - J.T.
Willie Nelson - The Willie Nelson Family
Robert Plant and Aliso Krauss - Raise the Roof


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> *Sturgill Simpson* - _The Ballad of Dood & Juanita_
> *Rhiannon Giddens with Francesco Turrisi* - _They're Calling Me Home_
> *Sarah Jarosz* - _Blue Heron Suite_
> *James McMurtry *- _The Horses and the Hounds_
> ...


This is an absolutely fantastic list!

As good ... no better, than any top 5 list I have ever seen. No joke, you absolutely nailed it.

Good job!

Everyone should take the time to explore these, IMHO.

Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

I don't think I can do five. I'm quite sure I only bought two new non-classical albums:

Neal Morse Band - Innocence And Danger
Dream Theater - A View From The Top Of The World

I bought Abba - Voyage for the mother-in-law, which I'm sure is fine, but I haven't heard it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Four albums of 2021 made my list of 500+ all-time favourite albums:

2021 The Future Bites - Steven Wilson
2021 Daddy's Home - St. Vincent
2021 Happier Than Ever - Billie Eilish 
2021 Blue Banisters - Lana Del Rey 

Based on reviews and my general appreciation of her, Tori Amos should be the 5th, but I have not heard her latest album yet.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Did not listen to much, but
New Carcass




Interesting solo black metal act




Kasai Allstars, a collective of musicians from Kinshasa
[video]https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lNsQckJUQn8rEYE1LG2OS5mUjSDt gNEqY[/video]
Tribute to Frances Bebey from fellow Cameroon guitarist Indy Dibongue
[video]https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lAQjGRcK6oSfP2AD1RPwO4pFlUd9 uBHxw[/video]
Album of solo Pat Metheny tunes by John Pizarelli
[video]https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n6cWSdtY7Z6AZ9uvdkrNnlWdi7xB FRIyw[/video]


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought the new Esperanza album but I'm listening to her last album, 12 Little Spells, more often. The only other 2021 albums I bought are Bela Fleck's My Bluegrass Heart, and The Aristocrats: Freeze-Live In Europe.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Live Hubris - Oren Ambarchi
Promises - Floating Points, Pharoah Sanders & The London Symphony Orchestra
Future Stride - Emmet Cohen
sunflower in the east - mỹ tâm / mitamu
Take The Corners Gently - Steady Holiday


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

tortkis said:


> Live Hubris - Oren Ambarchi
> Promises - Floating Points, Pharoah Sanders & The London Symphony Orchestra
> Future Stride - Emmet Cohen
> sunflower in the east - mỹ tâm / mitamu
> Take The Corners Gently - Steady Holiday


I must admit, I am not familiar with these. Thanks for the submission... I need to find the time.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

starthrower said:


> I bought the new Esperanza album but I'm listening to her last album, 12 Little Spells,


I find this most pleasant. What a wonderful talent she is.

BTW, I too adore bluegrass from Bella.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Have not heard enough I liked for a top 5, but here are my 2 favorites:

*A Beginner's Mind* - Sufjan Stevens/Angelo de Augustine

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









*Civilisation II* - Kero Kero Bonito


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Ahmed - Nights on Saturn 
Anthony Braxton - 12 Comp (ZIM) 2017 
Binker Golding, John Edwards, Steve Noble - Moon Day
Ches Smith and We All Break - Path of Seven Colors
Floating Points, Pharoah Sanders, and the London Symphony Orchestra - Promises


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

tortkis said:


> Live Hubris - Oren Ambarchi
> Promises - Floating Points, Pharoah Sanders & The London Symphony Orchestra
> Future Stride - Emmet Cohen
> sunflower in the east - mỹ tâm / mitamu
> Take The Corners Gently - Steady Holiday


Loved Hubris, listening to Live Hubris now, for those not familiar, it's a long instrumental electronic work inspired by Wang Chung's soundtrack to the 80s flick To Live and Die in LA


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I can't remember if I even bought a new CD from the po, except perhaps a golden oldie rerelease.


----------

